# Ajusco trail building.... let's get serious...any volunteers?



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

For a long time I’ve been thinking on doing some trail work at Ajusco. And now that, hopefully, the rain season is over and motivated with the young guns’ initiative it is time to get it started.

Ajusco has tons of trails and they are all a lot of fun. However, the lack of maintenance has left a few trails in rideable conditions. Everybody is riding the same trails over and over and although challenging they are getting a little bored (even if there are some sections yet to be cleared by me:skep: ).

So this weekend I will start phase one of the trail building. I will go to Ajusco early in the morning without a bike but a digital camera and will take a hike on the trails and take a look , and some pictures, at them from another perspective. I will also watch for natural materials (rocks, wood, dirt) to built some interesting and long lasting trails. 

With some time and the pictures I’ll start making some sketches of work that can be done and material needed. I am thinking on skinnies, rollers, drops (with nice trannies), and some other stunts that not necessarily require riders’ speed but riders’ skills. I am thinking in flowy-technical lines more than faster/fearless. How to do it? Rock armouring, wood work if possible, and the use of natural element (roots, boulders, fallen trees); it is not hard and if done properly it can last a long while.:thumbsup:  

So everybody will be using our built trails? Yes, here comes the sweet part. We can start creating a trail building/maintenance culture good for everybody (I am even thinking on lobbying for free entrance and shuttles for a small group of riders/maintainers if this works).

Sounds good huh!?, I think is does and we have to start somewhere. Young guns have already make a terrific work on the trails, imagine what we can do if we work together. My idea is to make of a Ajusco a terrific place to ride, a plcace with trails in prime condition and fun as hell.

Anyways, enough of yadda yadda, If you would like to join me on the Saturday scouting lemme know: I’ll be happy to have some company ([email protected]!!, I can pick you up and invite you some delicious “puerquito cubano” if you need and incentive.. hahahah)

Well I’ll be posting Saturday’s pics and sketches. Volunteers wanted for the hard work though (I know I can count with you Tacu and 545:thumbsup: ). 


Here some pics of the intended work:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Just for the record, these things are challenging, not impossible to ride, and fun as hell.....


SOOOOO!!!! who says YOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

During our last Ajusco Repair routine, 545 and me figured some projects to do next:

1. Build around 2 or 3 new berms with some broken trees we saw, it took us like 25 min to rebuild one berm so an entrire one will take like 1.20 hrs.

2. We found a tree that is placed so its intended to be a skinny. It would take some heavier tools to cut the tree in half to make it more even for riding or maybe nail some pieces of wood.

3. There is a boulder roller we built but the start of it isnt in good condition, maybe we can fix it a bit more.

4. There are enough rocks to make a 10 meter rockgarden easily..

I have a shovel, but we figured out that a cubeta and shovel per person is the way to go. Shovels are like 60 pesos and they are worth it.. We should have 2 shovels, a pico and one more tool to do some work.

Hope to see you guys there working on the trails!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I may not have a bike for Saturday but I'm in for any repairs, lemme know what you think..


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

¿En sábado? Osh, no se trabaja en sábado.... Mhhh.... ¿No tiene algo para el domingo? En verdad me interesa, pero en sábado me es imposible.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> During our last Ajusco Repair routine, 545 and me figured some projects to do next:
> 
> 1. Build around 2 or 3 new berms with some broken trees we saw, it took us like 25 min to rebuild one berm so an entrire one will take like 1.20 hrs.


I rode the berm, it was quite nice. Imagine if we put a bed of rocks beneath so it lasted longer. Very good job though.



tacubaya said:


> 2. We found a tree that is placed so its intended to be a skinny. It would take some heavier tools to cut the tree in half to make it more even for riding or maybe nail some pieces of wood.


The idea would be not to touch it nor use any heavy equipment. To make it suitable for riding we can nail some thin "malla". That is the way guys do it up north to ride round/uneven logs (a short trip to home depot is in the order). We can figure out on Saturday how to make a transition up to the log and where to place a trannie on the way down. I would sugest use rocks as it will be more durable.



tacubaya said:


> 3. There is a boulder roller we built but the start of it isnt in good condition, maybe we can fix it a bit more.


that was a nice roller. I think you can drop from it if you want to. Nice job u 2:thumbsup:



tacubaya said:


> 4. There are enough rocks to make a 10 meter rockgarden easily..


what about a rock path section with a few drops or steep rollers. wouldn't that be sweet.



tacubaya said:


> I have a shovel, but we figured out that a cubeta and shovel per person is the way to go. Shovels are like 60 pesos and they are worth it.. We should have 2 shovels, a pico and one more tool to do some work.
> 
> Hope to see you guys there working on the trails!!!


Definitively we need to get at least one shovel some buckets and a "pico". I am in for the shovel and a the bucket. Who else is in for some fun trail building?

That's the attitude Tacu:thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I may not have a bike for Saturday but I'm in for any repairs, lemme know what you think..


I am not riding on Saturday either. I intend to go to SNT, do a scouting hike and take some pictures as a reference for the sketches. Planning to get there around 7.30-8.00 am. If you are up for it, i can pick you up in the way up to SNT.

If you want to, we could do work a lil as well. I have to leave earlier, though, as I have to pick up my GF at the airport latter.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

There is (supposedly) a 4x race on saturday which I am planning in entering. However, the race does not start until something like 1:30, and the inscripciones close around 12:00.
I could go, since you are planning to arrive something like 8:30.

Oh and BTW. Last saturday, the lady at the entrance of the parking lot asked us what were we doing. When we told her that we were fixing up the trails, she asked us what whas the point in doing that :skep:. We told her that there were many ruts from the rain and it was horrible. She told us that its more fun that way, and that its better if the park would be left "all natural"   . Oh well....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'd prefer to ride this sunday, as I haven't ridden in a fortnight.

On saturday, I can fix forks, but not trails (I have to take care of my kid). Sorry.

But I'm in for the following weeks!!!
I'd like to build a little too!

Anyone has (or has read) the IMBA trailbuilding guide?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, very long but have good tips on water control and building tips, its worth it.

I'll ride on Sunday, so I hope to see you there Warp!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd love to go, but have to go to Queretaro on family's business.... but I'd gladly help on the trail work if possible!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'd prefer to ride this sunday, as I haven't ridden in a fortnight.
> 
> On saturday, I can fix forks, but not trails (I have to take care of my kid). Sorry.
> 
> ...


I have read a lil' of it as well as some references from NSMBA (North Shore Mountain Bike Association) and participated in a trail building day back in the day in Van. My intentions are to do it the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

small uptade:
Today, me and Tacubaya went to repair El Muerto. We also repaired the entrance to La Nueva and el Muerto a bit. We shoveled for around 2 1/2 hours. We managed to to some cool stuff, but frankly, its too much work for so few people :skep: La Nueva was easier, since it is not infested of rocks and dirt is very easy to get. We fixed some ruts and moved some ugly stones.
Besides from doing these we created a rock "columpio". There was a huge boulder ( around 1.5 meters tall) on the side of the trail. I saw that the top part was kind of flat, so you could roll over it. We piled a bunch of dirt on the entrance and put a garbage bag full of dirt underneath and some rocks so it wouldnt move. It turned out pretty nice. Its a bit intimidating, since if you fall to your left, you fall down a steep barranca, meaning a certain, painful and slow death p ) but its actually pretty easy. We hope that the dirt does not slide down and it holds there for a while. When the rock is wet, it will be pretty scary....  
There were parts in el Muerto that were too infested with rocks, so we couldnt get much dirt. In the end, the course did not end perfect, but the most part is pretty rollable and technical.
We also discovered that SNT has MUCH more trails and MUCH more potential than we thought. Very near the beggining, we found a detour, which took to an VERY gnarly trail. It was obvious that someone built it, but it hasnt been mantained for a loong while. It had some big a$$ boulders and rockgardens. It looked nice, since there were huge boulders but not many small stones loose on the ground. Tacubaya also saw another detour at El Muerto. We took it and it reavealed a loong singletrack downhill, which ended up at the same place as all the other downhill courses. I didnt like it much, since it was all grassy and not mantained, but if the grass was cleared, you would end up with a nice singletrack downhill which is much longer than going down through the usual course. Going down through el Muerto and taking that detour is about 3 times as long as going thorugh la Pana like EVERYONE does nowadays....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah the boulder thing caught most of our time. It was taller than 1.5m, maybe 1.75 or so, and we put some soil on black garbage bags and compressed it, then closed it and poured more soil over. That should guarantee the state of the stunt for a while..

The singletrack we found at the end was kinda nice and xcish, it was very fast and grassy, but overall I liked it. The gnraly detour 545 mentioned is indeed VERY VERY VERY gnarly, with some bada$$ boulders and steep as hell. May be worth to fix and keep it a secret...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah the boulder thing caught most of our time. It was taller than 1.5m, maybe 1.75 or so, and we put some soil on black garbage bags and compressed it, then closed it and poured more soil over. That should guarantee the state of the stunt for a while..
> 
> The singletrack we found at the end was kinda nice and xcish, it was very fast and grassy, but overall I liked it. The gnraly detour 545 mentioned is indeed VERY VERY VERY gnarly, with some bada$$ boulders and steep as hell. May be worth to fix and keep it a secret...


I feel bad, I started with this "getting serious" and I've helped at all. I have to start helping you guys, you are doing a great job at the trails.

Are you going tomorow? I would like to try el muerto and all the detours you are mentioning.

I am thinking in doing the long loop and trying el muerto for a couple of runs. I'm gonna be starting around 8.30 so I'll be finishing the loop at around 11.00. At waht time are you planning to get there? is it really cold the weather inthe mornings up there?

Well, lemme know about tomorrow's plans, i would love to ride with you again.

Cheers and congrats on the building!! maybe tomorrow we coan define some trail labour days.

cya tomorrow.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I feel bad, I started with this "getting serious" and I've helped at all. I have to start helping you guys, you are doing a great job at the trails.
> 
> Are you going tomorow? I would like to try el muerto and all the detours you are mentioning.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I dont know if I can go tomorrow. I realy want to, going down el muerto having to pick a shovel and buckets every 10 meters is not fun  
I'll try to go. IF I manage to go, I suppose it could not be as early as 8:30, so would arrive a bit later, do the short loop and be at the parking lot at 11...
However, it is more likely that I wont go  
I think we are going on monday to do some more building, since we are on holidays. The lady at the entrance keeps bugging us when we tell her we went to fix the trails  She told us today that we are not allowed to do manteinance, and that everytime we go we need a letter from the "comisionado" allowing us. If the park did manteinance to the DH courses, we would not be doing it. Pretty much only person that gives manteinance to the trails is Miguel Llano, and he only does it when there are DH races. 
We are doing them a favour, so they might as well go f*ck themselves. We will not tell that we went to do mantainance so they stop telling us all these things.. :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah and after all of this, they expect us to pay them for doing them a favour, theyre just a buck of a$$holes


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah and after all of this, they expect us to pay them for doing them a favour, theyre just a buck of a$$holes


Yeah, from the biker point of view it really sucks;however, let's not forget they are the land managers/owners so basically they can allow, or forbid, whatever they want to. Maybe it is time to stop all the skunk work, at least on the more transitated trails (la nueva, for instance), and start to explain to the land managers why is manteinance important and what would be the real benefit for them (ie, more riders coming to the park = more income??). For me it is pretty much evident that well thought trail building/manteinance is good for all stakeholders; landowners and riders. But maybe at their eyes it will not have any good; they probably think you are distroying their property.

I am gonna try to get the contact of this comisionado, to try and explain him how trail building is a win-win situation. It probably wont be quite easy or evident for them to get it. However, we can leverage in that they get their income and living from bikers. I think it is only a matter of talk to and explain them what is it for them in the trail bulding.

Tacu, and 545, don't feel discouraged about this situation, I am sure is only a matter to talk in the same channel with them. OTOH do not ignore them either; remember it is their land. Maybe we can keep working in el Muerto for a while, but working in La Nueva would be pretty much evident by now and could bring us some tension to an issue that can be easily resolved.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont think its a big issue anyways. The management of the park is pretty disorganised. I doubt that anyone (besides the lady at the entrance) cares much. Other "vigilantes" have seen us come down with a shovel and buckets and they dont say anything...
When tacubaya went to get his permission to do community service, he got it no problems with the contador. He didnt have to go to the park's offices to look for the comisionado


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I dont think its a big issue anyways. The management of the park is pretty disorganised. I doubt that anyone (besides the lady at the entrance) cares much. Other "vigilantes" have seen us come down with a shovel and buckets and they dont say anything...
> When tacubaya went to get his permission to do community service, he got it no problems with the contador. He didnt have to go to the park's offices to look for the comisionado


Any chance to collude with the Rangers and keep tools up there so the Lady at the entrance stop bugging you?

However, the best way is what Rito mentions....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The father of a friend is now being held as Secretario de Ambiente so I'm gonna talk to him and see what we can do.. either way most people know SNT is "chueco" and most landowning permits are illegal


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Sooo ritopc, did you ride El Muerto??? What did you think of our boulder thingy?
We didnt manage to fix the end of it because we took the detour


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*I couldn't find your boulder*



545cu4ch said:


> Sooo ritopc, did you ride El Muerto??? What did you think of our boulder thingy?
> We didnt manage to fix the end of it because we took the detour


I did ride el muerto for the first time (ever); last time I just walked through it. It is by far faster than I thought. And there is a lot of everything in there: flowy single track, rock gardens, and techy rock sections. But no, I did not ride your boulder thingy... I didn't even see it.. where is it? I have to admit I took the detour you mentioned (the one to the left), and rode the xcish trail... pretty much BORING!!!!. I wish I hadn't taken the detour. Is the boulder thingy after that detour??? where is it?? (BTW, I made good use of my bashgard on el muerto today   )

I also saw a detour to the right, like 50-100 meters after the manmade-pseudo-rock-face (the one that looks like a dam). The detour that takes you down to the creek. There was a really steep section with some tight switchbacks. Have you tryied that one?

545, Tacu, I want to ride el muerto with you guys. Any plans on going on Tuesday morning. I was planning on doing some rock climbing that day, but I would rather to ride.

Lemme know.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I did ride el muerto for the first time (ever); last time I just walked through it. It is by far faster than I thought. And there is a lot of everything in there: flowy single track, rock gardens, and techy rock sections. But no, I did not ride your boulder thingy... I didn't even see it.. where is it? I have to admit I took the detour you mentioned (the one to the left), and rode the xcish trail... pretty much BORING!!!!. I wish I hadn't taken the detour. Is the boulder thingy after that detour??? where is it?? (BTW, I made good use of my bashgard on el muerto today   )
> 
> I also saw a detour to the right, like 50-100 meters after the manmade-pseudo-rock-face (the one that looks like a dam). The detour that takes you down to the creek. There was a really steep section with some tight switchbacks. Have you tryied that one?
> 
> ...


ohhh Im getting confused with all these detours :skep: 
Our rock thingy was very near the beggining. Did you see a place where there is a somewhat large step made of roots which has a bunch of "corteza" on it?? Its very near that. Its before the nasty rockgardens start. Its on a pretty obvious section :skep: Maybe its not so obvious when you are riding by.
I think I can go Tuesday. I would also like to go in the morning, since I HAVE to be back BEFORE 3:15 pm. Very important. The only thing is that we would have to do all the looong climb to reach el muerto. I'll confirm later


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah. I forgot to tell you guys about something very bizarre that Tacubaya and me encountered last saturday. It was pretty scary and we both got a bit freaked out. I hope we dont encounter something as weird as that while we are shoveling next time we go...

While we were repairing the beggining of the course, it was pretty lonely except for the ocassional rider passing by. However, when we were working on filling a rut, we heard a noise further down the trail. What I saw next gave me the heebie jeebies.

It was a XCer clad with lycras, open jersey and all. The strange thing was that he was riding UPHILL  
After a little chat, he told us that he had just climbed EL MUERTO :skep: :eekster: 
Freaky...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes indeed, it was like a big 
WTF!!!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ohhh Im getting confused with all these detours :skep:
> Our rock thingy was very near the beggining. Did you see a place where there is a somewhat large step made of roots which has a bunch of "corteza" on it?? Its very near that. Its before the nasty rockgardens start. Its on a pretty obvious section :skep: Maybe its not so obvious when you are riding by.
> I think I can go Tuesday. I would also like to go in the morning, since I HAVE to be back BEFORE 3:15 pm. Very important. The only thing is that we would have to do all the looong climb to reach el muerto. I'll confirm later


was it near to the place where the fallen tree is, same place where the piece of wood is layed in a bad-pseudo-short-skinny way? the ponly large step i remever, is the one made in a dam-style. To be honest your boulder thinghy wasn´t that obcious for me (i can´t remeber looking at it). OTOH, I was looking for a 1.70 meter roller with a clif in the left side... maybe I was looking something different.

545, lemme know if you can maek ti tomorrow. I can pick you up in my way to SNT if you want to. And yes, I know we would have to do the hole journey

Cheers,


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have to be at my house the same, 3.15 at the latest. Very important indeed. I dont have any transport howerever... 

The crappy skynny thing was my idea, i was fooling around and just layed a piece of wood and on top a buch of cortezas hahahahahaha..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have to be at my house the same, 3.15 at the latest. Very important indeed. I dont have any transport howerever...
> 
> The crappy skynny thing was my idea, i was fooling around and just layed a piece of wood and on top a buch of cortezas hahahahahaha..


Are both of you riding tomorrow? my plan on picking up of a rider is kinda limited; i can only take one more bike. It would be nearly impossible for me to take the two of you.

Please lemme know what would be the plan. If both of you are coming we´re would need your parents help.

please, send me and email to:

dieramir at gmail dot com, as I won´t check the forum again until late at night. or gimme a call.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

At what time Ritopc? I might be going with 545 mom, so we wont need your aventon but thanks..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> At what time Ritopc? I might be going with 545 mom, so we wont need your aventon but thanks..


Sorry guys, no riding for me tomorrow:madman: , I got a rerrible flu today and I don´t feel like riding. I rather stay at home tomorrow, get some rest and get better.

I really wanted to ride tomorrow, but this is probably the best thing to do.

Thank you and have fun,

Cheers


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hope you get better Ritopc!! Sending some healing vibes.

As a hijack, I sold in 3 hours my suntour suspension via mercadolibre, he


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

I looks like this will be a real nice playground. I dig it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I hope all those who ride this area, or plan to, can *help out* with track building. The effort spent is rewarding and each of you will get a good sense of satisfaction when it's complete (well they never compete) !~! To those new to track building or hesitant to help out... a few rides missed is worth it.

Please post more photos in the future. Great effort to all those who have contributed:thumbsup: to the work I saw in the photos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot to tell you guys about something very bizarre that Tacubaya and me encountered last saturday. It was pretty scary and we both got a bit freaked out. I hope we dont encounter something as weird as that while we are shoveling next time we go...
> 
> While we were repairing the beggining of the course, it was pretty lonely except for the ocassional rider passing by. However, when we were working on filling a rut, we heard a noise further down the trail. What I saw next gave me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> ...


Actually, he might be one of the guys that love shuttle rides... climb the way up, and have a shuttle to return him to the trailhead...

Talking seriously, if El Muerto was the singletrack we did downhill the other day, maybe he really shouldn't ride those things uphill, it might cause crash with some guys bombing downhill. Pretty crazy...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No, we did La Nueva, El Muerto is 5x more gnarly


----------

